# favorite superset



## Bro Bundy (Sep 15, 2013)

For me im very fond of flat bb bench press followed by db chest flys.I get a big time pump from this


----------



## losieloos (Sep 15, 2013)

Front wrist curls super set with behind the back wrist curls.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 15, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> For me im very fond of flat bb bench press followed by db chest flys.I get a big time pump from this



I like this one^^ Sometimes will do DB fly's followed with push up's! Been a little lazy tho lately -_- Need to get back into THEM!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 15, 2013)

BB Rows to Wide Grip Chinzzzzzzz


----------



## katelly (Sep 15, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> For me im very fond of flat bb bench press followed by db chest flys.I get a big time pump from this


try michigans pick a weight your comfortable with. start with 80lbs you gonna be surprised. do ten reps hold tenth for ten seconds. do 9 reps hold 9th for ten seconds and so on to one rep. you will be crushed I promise


----------



## Seeker (Sep 15, 2013)

Seated dumbell presses with seated dumbell laterals or standing military press with dumbell side laterals.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> For me im very fond of flat bb bench press followed by db chest flys.I get a big time pump from this



Any chest pressing exercise (Incline, Decline or Flat) SS with flies (again, incline, dec or flat) and I'm loving the pump.


----------



## Jada (Sep 16, 2013)

Seated shoulder db press with a straight bar front raises


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 16, 2013)

Standing pully tricep extension followed by laying down on flat bench ezbar tricep skull crushers.


----------



## HDH (Sep 16, 2013)

I've had a lot of favorites throughout the years but my favorite now is actually a tri-set.

Deads w/hacks w/seated calf raises.

HDH


----------



## amore169 (Sep 16, 2013)

I usually superset bicep with triceps all the time.


----------



## jackparker (Oct 29, 2013)

I like to do dead lifts in superset and regular pull and push old method of superset. Stiff ankle superset is also one of the good options that is followed by many people.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2013)

I like to jurk, jurk, jurk, then fwap, fwap, fwap.  I get huge pumps.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 29, 2013)

gosh damn man, yesterday some tiny lil asshole man at the gym during rush hour was using 4 different stations and taking his damn time and on top of that leaves his tall on the one seated military bench my tiny gym has. Honestly wtf is wrong with some people and then they act like your the dick for calling them out and asking WTH is going on man?


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Seated dumbell presses with seated dumbell laterals or standing military press with dumbell side laterals.



^^^ this I like to do.  Now I have been doing the seated db lats (20 reps with 20-25lbs) then dumbell presses. Pumps my shoulders up good.  Also I like to do BB shoulder presses followed by inverted wall push ups.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 30, 2013)

First, lotta caffeine

Flat Bench → Wide Grip Pull-ups  → Overhead Cable Tricep Extension

Usually 225x10-12 on flat bench, then 20 pull ups, then 12-15 reps on extensions

Awesome pump and soreness the next day


----------

